
Show HN: Data Science Congress 2020 - arun_kumar2
https://datasciencecongress.com/dsc20-speaker.php
======
dscongress
The theme for the virtual conference is World of Data with its pros & cons.

------
arun_kumar2
Some of the speakers: Vint Cerf, Toby Walsh, Rajat Monga, Usama Fayyad

------
hardikraja
Great Speaker Lineup..Would love to attend

